# Felix "the cat "  acl Ginger ale bottle Vancouver BC



## RCO (Mar 8, 2018)

was searching around ebay today and I saw this bottle had sold a couple weeks back , though it was really interesting so figured I'd share it . however the winning bidder had paid almost $50 plus shipping for it even though it has some wear to the cat image 


don't know that much about it , says its for "Felix " ginger ale bottled by Felix bottlers ltd Vancouver BC , I have no idea how rare the bottle is , haven't seen one before myself 

Felix the cat was a popular cartoon character according to wikipedia so not sure how it ended up on a ginger ale bottle  




https://www.ebay.ca/itm/VTG-Felix-G...011387?hash=item48a93d49bb:g:GpQAAOSw3tpalfiY


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 8, 2018)

Never seen it before but I like that one a lot. Must be a good one if the person paid up for it in that condition.


----------



## RCO (Mar 9, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> Never seen it before but I like that one a lot. Must be a good one if the person paid up for it in that condition.




I hadn't seen it before either which was why I posted it ( although I had seen other felix bottles but not a small 7 oz one )  ,

 likely would of been worth more if label was in better condition . a lot of black ink around the cat is missing


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 11, 2018)

It's fairly rare, another one of Canada's early ACL's this one dates to 1938. Despite the condition I think the buyer got a great deal. There is also a very rare quart that I only got a glimps of. 
Anyways that particular bottle with complete paint will go for as much as $360 cad. I have several quarts and a tough tray...also the very sought after paper label version of that ACL, plus several photographs of other rarely seen Felix bottles.

I believe this was posted by me a couple years back on here, note the tray mentions 'Club Sodas' ...that in a paper label would be considered extremely rare!


----------



## RCO (Mar 11, 2018)

1938 , that is early for an acl , I didn't realise it was that old 

I have no idea what its worth , but agree it would of been worth more if entire cat image was in better condition 

there is a quart of this same design ? or a quart bottle from felix with a different design 

anyways I've never seen any of these bottles for sale in Ontario , only seen them online


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 12, 2018)

The design on the rare quart is very similar except it has a white square background on clear glass, then there are two quarts that are different all together, one green and the other clear.
My paper label is dot reversed stamped on the label...1936.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 12, 2018)

Love that tray and bottle. Felix was one of my favorite cartoon's as a kid.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 12, 2018)

Found this one on ebay. Green glass 28 oz. Very nice one. From Vancouver.





https://www.ebay.com/itm/Felix-ging...758049?hash=item362d54ad21:g:MZYAAOSwll1ag9dp


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 13, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> Found this one on ebay. Green glass 28 oz. Very nice one. From Vancouver.



Yes yes!!!.. of course it's nice!...it's mine, lol!


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 14, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Yes yes!!!.. of course it's nice!...it's mine, lol!



Are you being serious? If so I didn't know it was you!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 14, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> Are you being serious? If so I didn't know it was you!



Yes..lol


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 15, 2018)

That's great! I will have to keep an eye on your page.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 17, 2018)

I've always wanted to get one of those Felix bottles.  I once got quite a shock when I saw the top label of a Felix paper label bottle poking up out of a box of cheap bottles at an antique store on the island, only to find that 80% of the body label was missing (I bought it anyway, it was only $2 or so).  Other than that don't have any Felix bottles other than the "Ye Old..." ginger beer bottle which is not worth nearly as much as the others.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Dec 30, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> I believe this was posted by me a couple years back on here, note the tray mentions 'Club Sodas' ...that in a paper label would be considered extremely rare!


I have a Felix Club Soda.  It's not in great shape but still legible.  I also have bottle opener that lists Club Soda, Dry Ginger Ale, Orange Dy and Grapefruit Dry on it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh wow!  This is the first example of that one I've ever seen.  Do you know if any others exist?  People from out of province might not appreciate that one, but it's almost without a doubt BC's most desirable (and valuable) ABM bottle, and I'd never heard of a surviving example until today.  The Royal BC Museum, which has a collection of some of BC's best bottles, has a ginger ale version but not one of these (or didn't the last time I visited).  Even in that condition, it's a really special bottle.  Take good care of that one!

Is there anything embossed on the bottle itself?  The label looks to me to predate the typical ginger ale label.  I wonder if maybe there's an earlier ginger ale design as well.  I notice there's some sort of ring on the neck, is it a reused Canada Dry bottle?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 31, 2018)

Yup there it is...thanks for posting @*Moosecop* !!!, first I've seen but knew it was out there somewhere!
Yes quite possible it's older than the known GA labels, or they just used a bit different label design for club soda.

I just busted down the door to some amazing history on Felix....I'm going to have to start a new thread and try and take it from the top.
It's going to take a bit to put it together but some of it is mind blowing!


----------



## RCO (Dec 31, 2018)

definitely an interesting paper label bottle and neat to see  , don't see a lot of unique paper labels bottles even though a lot likely existed at some point in time . they just didn't survive much especially in good condition


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 31, 2018)

RCO said:


> definitely an interesting paper label bottle and neat to see  , don't see a lot of unique paper labels bottles even though a lot likely existed at some point in time . they just didn't survive much especially in good condition


Yeah local paper label sodas are super hard to find.  That's one thing I'm willing to pay far more for than I am anything else because of how rare they are.  I've still only got one in my collection (not counting my badly damaged Felix), and it's the only example I've ever heard of.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes @CanadianBottles it is a reused Canada Dry 12 oz bottle.  The neck label says 12 oz.  There is a surviving 30 oz in amazing condition at the Museum of Vancouver but they do not have a high resolution image on their website.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh wow that 12 oz bottle is amazing, never heard of that one before either.  I've never visited that museum before, wonder if it's on display.


----------



## tsims (Jan 2, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh wow!  This is the first example of that one I've ever seen.  Do you know if any others exist?  People from out of province might not appreciate that one, but it's almost without a doubt BC's most desirable (and valuable) ABM bottle, and I'd never heard of a surviving example until today.  The Royal BC Museum, which has a collection of some of BC's best bottles, has a ginger ale version but not one of these (or didn't the last time I visited).  Even in that condition, it's a really special bottle.  Take good care of that one!
> 
> Is there anything embossed on the bottle itself?  The label looks to me to predate the typical ginger ale label.  I wonder if maybe there's an earlier ginger ale design as well.  I notice there's some sort of ring on the neck, is it a reused Canada Dry bottle?


I have 3 of these all green Felix bottles, haven't seen one before and can't seem to date or value them. Anyone have any ideas? Reads property of Felix bottling ltd on bottom with a D in a diamond (Dominion glass?) Anyone have or seen one before?


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 2, 2021)

Those would have had paper labels at one point. Yes they are Dominion glass, not sure on current value.


----------



## tsims (Jan 2, 2021)

tsims said:


> I have 3 of these all green Felix bottles, haven't seen one before and can't seem to date or value them. Anyone have any ideas? Reads property of Felix bottling ltd on bottom with a D in a diamond (Dominion glass?) Anyone have or seen one before?


The Felix itself is embossed, no evidence that there was ever a label and doesn't look like a Canada Dry bottle because i have the green 7oz bottle


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 8, 2021)

Those for sure had paper labels. From what I can tell these appear to have been from the late 30's's to the mid 50's, best to check the base for date codes.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Feb 15, 2022)

I have seen those embossed bottles with both the Ginger Ale labelling and the Double A label.


----------

